# Seafoam



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

I searched and could not find my answer.
What vacuum hose do you use to seafoam?
It's an 01 A6


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Seafoam (skippyunit)*

bummp


----------



## diabolical1 (Mar 26, 2005)

why not run it through the fuel?


----------



## nappent (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (diabolical1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diabolical1* »_why not run it through the fuel?

Because that only cleans the fuel injectors. Many people want it to clean the intake manifold.
I too want to know what line to use. I did this a couple of time with my Jetta VR6 and it always works wonders.


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (nappent)*

My VR6 was cake.
I looked at the 2.7T for 15 minutes then decided to stop, Anyone know where to do it?


----------



## BarakOBalla (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: (skippyunit)*

Heard mixed reviews on seafoam, some say the carbon it moves around can mess things up


----------



## skippyunit (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (BarakOBalla)*

I don't know, on my 16VT and my vr6 it worked great


----------



## nappent (Oct 16, 2003)

It worked great on my MK3 Jetta VR6.


----------



## audis4boss (Jan 24, 2008)

i like- ran through gas and through vacuum. BUT i will still swear that it caused my valve cover gasket to start leaking, cause it started right after i sea foamed. its possible though that it "ate" the build up and then started the leak. 


_Modified by audis4boss at 10:05 PM 5-15-2009_


----------



## Bossinvw (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (audis4boss)*

what line do u suck it out on a 12v vr6 under the throttlebody?


----------



## Nf Vdub (Jul 24, 2006)

the right side of the t line right above the throttlebody


----------

